# HR-24/Genie keep disconnecting from whole-home



## lschwarcz

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd check here before investing hours of potentially wasted time calling DTV about this.

I have a Genie (HR-44) and three HR24's with the Whole-Home service. Recently I've been having issues with one or another DVR being disconnected from other DVRs. So far I haven't seen a set pattern so it's not one particular DVR going south. A reboot of the disconnected DVR will resolve the issue for a while but within a day or two another will disconnect. 

The only common component between all of the DVRs that I'm aware of is the Connected Home Adapter. Is it common for these to fail with this symptom? Dropping DVRs at random?

Any ideas to try before I call DTV? As all of you know, calling them is a total crap-shoot. The person I get on the phone may be great and have the solution or I could end up with a novice who wants me to do a full reset of each DVR (loosing all recorded shows). 

Thanks in advance!
Larry.


----------



## Rich

lschwarcz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd check here before investing hours of potentially wasted time calling DTV about this.
> 
> I have a Genie (HR-44) and three HR24's with the Whole-Home service. Recently I've been having issues with one or another DVR being disconnected from other DVRs. So far I haven't seen a set pattern so it's not one particular DVR going south. A reboot of the disconnected DVR will resolve the issue for a while but within a day or two another will disconnect.
> 
> The only common component between all of the DVRs that I'm aware of is the Connected Home Adapter. Is it common for these to fail with this symptom? Dropping DVRs at random?
> 
> Any ideas to try before I call DTV? As all of you know, calling them is a total crap-shoot. The person I get on the phone may be great and have the solution or I could end up with a novice who wants me to do a full reset of each DVR (loosing all recorded shows).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Larry.


When HRs start dropping off you might want to reset the whole MRV setup. Restart each HR one at a time, give the first HR enough time to reboot and come back up with a picture. Then restart the next HR and when that's finished rebooting and you have a picture, restart the next HR...and so forth until each one has rebooted. That might solve your problem. Usually works for me. You described your problem really well, this should work. When I had 12 HRs on MRV I did this weekly. Housekeeping is always a bit of a PITA, but it's worthwhile doing.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

lschwarcz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd check here before investing hours of potentially wasted time calling DTV about this.
> 
> I have a Genie (HR-44) and three HR24's with the Whole-Home service. Recently I've been having issues with one or another DVR being disconnected from other DVRs. So far I haven't seen a set pattern so it's not one particular DVR going south. A reboot of the disconnected DVR will resolve the issue for a while but within a day or two another will disconnect.
> 
> The only common component between all of the DVRs that I'm aware of is the Connected Home Adapter. Is it common for these to fail with this symptom? Dropping DVRs at random?
> 
> Any ideas to try before I call DTV? As all of you know, calling them is a total crap-shoot. The person I get on the phone may be great and have the solution or I could end up with a novice who wants me to do a full reset of each DVR (loosing all recorded shows).
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Larry.





Rich said:


> When HRs start dropping off you might want to reset the whole MRV setup. Restart each HR one at a time, give the first HR enough time to reboot and come back up with a picture. Then restart the next HR and when that's finished rebooting and you have a picture, restart the next HR...and so forth until each one has rebooted. That might solve your problem. Usually works for me. You described your problem really well, this should work. When I had 12 HRs on MRV I did this weekly. Housekeeping is always a bit of a PITA, but it's worthwhile doing.
> 
> Rich


Is the HR44 Connect using a lan cable or Wireless? or are you connected use a LAN Adapter (deca) to your Home network?

If your connected use a Deca Lan Connector - remove that and then connect your HR44 Direct to your lan hard wire or wireless.

After doing that -reboot (red button) each receiver

if that is not the issue What load is the HR44 Running?if it's ox1214 -Check youR WHOLE HOME status and see whic Receiver is dropping off -Reboot or re-connect it - I've had issue's the same with 1214 and it does drop but reconnects without doing anything most of the time


----------



## gilviv

I too have been having the same exact problems..... I also have an HR44 along with 3 Hr24s; the HR44 always seems to see the “whole home” but occasionally all the hr24s won’t see what’s in the hr44’s playlist. D* came out today and replaced the SWIM. The tech said he’s seen this happen with the older units. After he left, all worked fine for about an hour then I saw the message on the bedroom tv saying that the main DVR disconnected from the home network, and sure enough the playlist was incomplete again. Could this have something to do with my att gateway or is this referring to “the whole home” connection thing regardless the tech is returning tomorrow to replace the DECA.? I don’t remember ever having this happen other than a very rare “playback failed” message from mostly 1 bedroom but now this.....could it be related to the x1214 update?


----------



## Rich

gilviv said:


> I too have been having the same exact problems..... I also have an HR44 along with 3 Hr24s; the HR44 always seems to see the "whole home" but occasionally all the hr24s won't see what's in the hr44's playlist. D* came out today and replaced the SWIM. The tech said he's seen this happen with the older units. After he left, all worked fine for about an hour then I saw the message on the bedroom tv saying that the main DVR disconnected from the home network, and sure enough the playlist was incomplete again. Could this have something to do with my att gateway or is this referring to "the whole home" connection thing regardless the tech is returning tomorrow to replace the DECA.? I don't remember ever having this happen other than a very rare "playback failed" message from mostly 1 bedroom but now this.....could it be related to the x1214 update?


Could be related to an update. Not much you can do about that. Just reset all your HRs in sequence when you have problems. This has happened to me from time to time. Never figured out why.

Rich


----------



## gilviv

Rich, thanks for the reply, was wondering about the AT&T gateway....would it be causing this? The D* tech came by this morning and was unable to recreate the problem, he doesn’t think it’s the gateway or the broadband DECA, but offered to keep the ticket open for a few more days. Very sporadically 1 of the 3 HR24s lost the genie and then got it back on its own nearly 10 minutes later. The others followed suit later but also came back, Confused!


----------



## Rich

gilviv said:


> Rich, thanks for the reply, was wondering about the AT&T gateway....would it be causing this? The D* tech came by this morning and was unable to recreate the problem, he doesn't think it's the gateway or the broadband DECA, but offered to keep the ticket open for a few more days. Very sporadically 1 of the 3 HR24s lost the genie and then got it back on its own nearly 10 minutes later. The others followed suit later but also came back, Confused!


Try this: Reboot one HR. When that comes back up reboot the next HR. Keep doing that until all your HRs have been rebooted. Don't reboot two or three at a time. When I was running 12 HRs on MRV I had to do this once a week to keep as many on MRV as I could. 12 is way too many, BTW. You need to reboot all your HRs sequentially. Since you're having these problems you might want to do a CLEARMYBOX followed by a normal reboot on each HR. I know that takes twice as long but it seemed to serve me well.

Rich


----------



## gilviv

Rich thanks again I’ll try your suggestions this coming week


----------



## jc719

I have had this exact problem for months. One HR44, one HR24. The HR24 loses the connection to the HR44 every day or two. Occasionally, it will happen while viewing a program recorded on the HR44 from the HR24, but usually it happens silently and the recordings on the HR44 are just missing from the HR24 playlist. The HR44 can see the HR24 programs and usually play them successfully. Restarting the HR24 always fixes it for a few days. A (possibly-related) symptom is when trying to play a program recorded on the HR24 from the HR44, I get a "playback failed" message. That particular program never seems viewable from the HR44, but works fine from the HR24. One other configuration note is that the HR44 is also connected to ethernet to get to the internet. This no separate DECA-Ethernet bridge. I called DTV a few months ago and the solution ended up with restarting the HR24.


----------



## Rich

jc719 said:


> I have had this exact problem for months. One HR44, one HR24. The HR24 loses the connection to the HR44 every day or two. Occasionally, it will happen while viewing a program recorded on the HR44 from the HR24, but usually it happens silently and the recordings on the HR44 are just missing from the HR24 playlist. The HR44 can see the HR24 programs and usually play them successfully. Restarting the HR24 always fixes it for a few days. A (possibly-related) symptom is when trying to play a program recorded on the HR24 from the HR44, I get a "playback failed" message. That particular program never seems viewable from the HR44, but works fine from the HR24. One other configuration note is that the HR44 is also connected to ethernet to get to the internet. This no separate DECA-Ethernet bridge. I called DTV a few months ago and the solution ended up with restarting the HR24.


Next time it happens try rebooting the 44 first and when the reboot is complete reboot the 24. You need to do this every time you see the 24 falling off the MRV. Might/should solve your problem, might not. Try it and let us know what happens.

Rich


----------



## jc719

This time I followed your directions and rebooted the HR44, then after it completed, rebooted the HR24. The connection lasted about 14 hours and the HR24 again lost the connection to the HR44. I rebooted the HR44 and then checked the (un-rebooted) HR24 and the connection was back. I left it like that for now. We'll see how long it lasts this time.


----------



## Rich

jc719 said:


> This time I followed your directions and rebooted the HR44, then after it completed, rebooted the HR24. The connection lasted about 14 hours and the HR24 again lost the connection to the HR44. I rebooted the HR44 and then checked the (un-rebooted) HR24 and the connection was back. I left it like that for now. We'll see how long it lasts this time.


That should not happen. Not with only two HRs on an MRV system. Something is wrong. Might be the 24. I have a 24-200 that really annoys me. Drops off MRV for no reason, recordings start from the beginning no matter where you leave off in a recording. All kinds of problems and all I can think of to do is replace it. I know it's not the SSD I have on it. I've switched SSDs a couple times and the same problems keep popping up. I recorded a couple games on the internal HDD and saw the same issues (and video and audio glitches). I'm convinced it's the 24 itself and I don't feel like going thru the ordeal of replacing it. Simply put, sometimes it's the box and replacement is the best option.

How is MRV in your case set up? Did this just start happening or has it been going on for some time?

Rich


----------



## jc719

It's probably been happening for ~6 months, maybe more. I called about 3 months ago and discovered that rebooting the HR24 would at least temporarily fix it so have been doing that since then every few days. 

The configuration is pretty straightforward, I think. HR44-200, HR24-100, C51-100, WVB connected to DTV's zinwell 8 port (I think) switch. C41W connected wirelessly to WVB. The HR44 is connected to my LAN . The HR's have their original HDDs; no external disks.


----------



## WestDC

gilviv said:


> Rich, thanks for the reply, was wondering about the AT&T gateway....would it be causing this? The D* tech came by this morning and was unable to recreate the problem, he doesn't think it's the gateway or the broadband DECA, but offered to keep the ticket open for a few more days. Very sporadically 1 of the 3 HR24s lost the genie and then got it back on its own nearly 10 minutes later. The others followed suit later but also came back, Confused!


What I suggest you try -is removing the Broadband deca & then restart the Hr44 and if possible Connect a Lan cable to the HR44 -If that NOT possible connect the HR44 to your wireless network -- See if that makes a Difference.


----------



## lyradd

When I try to watch programs on an HR24 that were recorded on a Genie (HR44), I frequently get the error 'Genie Has Been Disconnected From Your Home Network'. I also have an HR22. When the issue is occurring the HR24 can still play recordings that are on the HR22 and the HR22 can play recordings that are on the HR24. Neither one sees the programs recorded on the Genie. Resetting the HR24 & HR22 doesn't work. If I reset the Genie everything works correctly (I don't know for how long as I just started trying to troubleshoot the problem). I've had this setup for several years without any issue until recently. The only change has been a replacement AT&T router earlier this year.


----------



## Rich

lyradd said:


> When I try to watch programs on an HR24 that were recorded on a Genie (HR44), I frequently get the error 'Genie Has Been Disconnected From Your Home Network'. I also have an HR22. When the issue is occurring the HR24 can still play recordings that are on the HR22 and the HR22 can play recordings that are on the HR24. Neither one sees the programs recorded on the Genie. Resetting the HR24 & HR22 doesn't work. If I reset the Genie everything works correctly (I don't know for how long as I just started trying to troubleshoot the problem). I've had this setup for several years without any issue until recently. The only change has been a replacement AT&T router earlier this year.


When you reset all your HRs do you do it in sequence (one at a time, allowing each to boot up before you reboot the next one) or all at once. If you do it all at once...well that doesn't help.

Rich


----------



## lyradd

Rich said:


> When you reset all your HRs do you do it in sequence (one at a time, allowing each to boot up before you reboot the next one) or all at once. If you do it all at once...well that doesn't help.
> 
> Rich


Been working now for 2 days. If the problem reoccurs I'll try your method. However, other people trying a similar restart method said that it didn't work for them for very long.


----------



## mserm

I had struggled with this repeatedly over past several months, using all advice seen in this forum. . Finally seem to have fixed it, by resetting the SWM- unplugged it and plugged it back in and everything was restored. We had lost power for a few minutes before we lost whole home


----------



## Athlon646464

My wife uses our HR24 - I rarely do. Last night she let me let me know she couldn't see the programs recorded on our HR54, so I told her we would reboot both devices one at a time. However, both DVR's were recording something at that moment, so we decided to wait.

Here's what's interesting, and doesn't make much sense to me. She turned off the TV and presumably the HR24, and then turned them back on in less than a minute and she could see the programs recorded on the HR54. No restart - just on and off.


----------



## Rich

lyradd said:


> Been working now for 2 days. If the problem reoccurs I'll try your method. However, other people trying a similar restart method said that it didn't work for them for very long.


Didn't say how long it lasted because I don't know that. I do know that rebooting all the HRs sequentially will usually result in all the HRs being able to see each other and being able to watch any HR from any HR in my home. For how long? Dunno. Varies wildly in my case. When I was running and using 12 HRs I rebooted them sequentially about once a week. Had a hell of a time keeping 12 HRs on MRV. Now I only have 5 HRs and I still have to reboot them frequently.

Rich


----------



## Rich

Athlon646464 said:


> My wife uses our HR24 - I rarely do. Last night she let me let me know she couldn't see the programs recorded on our HR54, so I told her we would reboot both devices one at a time. However, both DVR's were recording something at that moment, so we decided to wait.
> 
> Here's what's interesting, and doesn't make much sense to me. She turned off the TV and presumably the HR24, and then turned them back on in less than a minute and she could see the programs recorded on the HR54. No restart - just on and off.


Not surprised. Turning an HR off sometimes fixes problems. I know we can't truly turn them off but...

Rich


----------



## lschwarcz

Oct 30, 2019 UPDATE:

I had replaced all suspect COAX connections and any barrel connector that wasn't rated for 3Ghz and that didn't work.

I called DirecTV support and the nice lady there (who seemed OK but not a really experienced tech) suggested that I try power cycling the Power Inserter (PI21R3-16) and check the Ethernet cable going to my Connected Home Adapter (DCA2SR0-01). I tried these (actually just replaced the Ethernet cable with a new CAT6 cable) and this too didn't help.

I called DirecTV again today (Oct 30, 2019) and the woman I spoke with seemed very experienced. She said she was a tech going back to before DirecTV was bought by AT&T.

She had the same issue with her home setup. She said the issue is due to the DVRs not working well with DHCP. When the IP address lease is renewed (even if the address stays the same) the DVR doesn't handle it properly. For her the solution was to change the DHCP server to only renew the lease every 30 days instead of every 24 hours.

She also told me that the newer DVRs like the Genie 2 handle this better.

In the end, she said my options are (aside from me replacing my DVR with the newer one);

Disconnect the Ethernet cable from the Connected Home Adapter. I would then lose On Demand functionality.
Change setting in the DHCP server to renew leases every 30 days instead of every day. I would still have the same problem but only once a month instead of nearly daily.
While she seemed very knowledgeable I'm still skeptical that the DVRs don't know how to handle the lease renewal of an IP Address from the DHCP server. These DVRs are all Unix based and networking like this has been rock solid in Unix forever!

I think I'll try disconnecting the Ethernet cable from my Connected Home Adapter for a while and see if that helps. Even though I do use On Demand occasionally (when I miss recording a show) I suppose I could do without for a while for the test.

Any thoughts from anyone on this?

Thanks again!
Larry.


----------



## Athlon646464

lschwarcz said:


> Oct 30, 2019 UPDATE:
> 
> I had replaced all suspect COAX connections and any barrel connector that wasn't rated for 3Ghz and that didn't work.
> 
> I called DirecTV support and the nice lady there (who seemed OK but not a really experienced tech) suggested that I try power cycling the Power Inserter (PI21R3-16) and check the Ethernet cable going to my Connected Home Adapter (DCA2SR0-01). I tried these (actually just replaced the Ethernet cable with a new CAT6 cable) and this too didn't help.
> 
> I called DirecTV again today (Oct 30, 2019) and the woman I spoke with seemed very experienced. She said she was a tech going back to before DirecTV was bought by AT&T.
> 
> She had the same issue with her home setup. She said the issue is due to the DVRs not working well with DHCP. When the IP address lease is renewed (even if the address stays the same) the DVR doesn't handle it properly. For her the solution was to change the DHCP server to only renew the lease every 30 days instead of every 24 hours.
> 
> She also told me that the newer DVRs like the Genie 2 handle this better.
> 
> In the end, she said my options are (aside from me replacing my DVR with the newer one);
> 
> Disconnect the Ethernet cable from the Connected Home Adapter. I would then lose On Demand functionality.
> Change setting in the DHCP server to renew leases every 30 days instead of every day. I would still have the same problem but only once a month instead of nearly daily.
> While she seemed very knowledgeable I'm still skeptical that the DVRs don't know how to handle the lease renewal of an IP Address from the DHCP server. These DVRs are all Unix based and networking like this has been rock solid in Unix forever!
> 
> I think I'll try disconnecting the Ethernet cable from my Connected Home Adapter for a while and see if that helps. Even though I do use On Demand occasionally (when I miss recording a show) I suppose I could do without for a while for the test.
> 
> Any thoughts from anyone on this?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Larry.


Would giving your DVR a static address in your router stop the re-leasing every 30 days?


----------



## WestDC

lschwarcz said:


> Oct 30, 2019 UPDATE:
> 
> I had replaced all suspect COAX connections and any barrel connector that wasn't rated for 3Ghz and that didn't work.
> 
> I called DirecTV support and the nice lady there (who seemed OK but not a really experienced tech) suggested that I try power cycling the Power Inserter (PI21R3-16) and check the Ethernet cable going to my Connected Home Adapter (DCA2SR0-01). I tried these (actually just replaced the Ethernet cable with a new CAT6 cable) and this too didn't help.
> 
> I called DirecTV again today (Oct 30, 2019) and the woman I spoke with seemed very experienced. She said she was a tech going back to before DirecTV was bought by AT&T.
> 
> She had the same issue with her home setup. She said the issue is due to the DVRs not working well with DHCP. When the IP address lease is renewed (even if the address stays the same) the DVR doesn't handle it properly. For her the solution was to change the DHCP server to only renew the lease every 30 days instead of every 24 hours.
> 
> She also told me that the newer DVRs like the Genie 2 handle this better.
> 
> In the end, she said my options are (aside from me replacing my DVR with the newer one);
> 
> Disconnect the Ethernet cable from the Connected Home Adapter. I would then lose On Demand functionality.
> Change setting in the DHCP server to renew leases every 30 days instead of every day. I would still have the same problem but only once a month instead of nearly daily.
> While she seemed very knowledgeable I'm still skeptical that the DVRs don't know how to handle the lease renewal of an IP Address from the DHCP server. These DVRs are all Unix based and networking like this has been rock solid in Unix forever!
> 
> I think I'll try disconnecting the Ethernet cable from my Connected Home Adapter for a while and see if that helps. Even though I do use On Demand occasionally (when I miss recording a show) I suppose I could do without for a while for the test.
> 
> Any thoughts from anyone on this?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Larry.


DO you have a Genie hr44 or hr54 NOW? if you do lose the coax adapter and run a cat 5 or 6 direct to your switch or router . if NOT as suggested assign a IP address to your hr24 -with in your range of IP address (fore going) DCHP


----------



## b4pjoe

I use all static IP addresses for all of my DirecTV receivers and I've never had any issues with Whole Home.


----------



## glrush

I had a HR24 do this for me and it turned out that it was the HDD going belly up. I replaced the internal drive with an external drive and it solved the problem.


----------



## gilviv

b4pjoe said:


> I use all static IP addresses for all of my DirecTV receivers and I've never had any issues with Whole Home.


Funny thing is that all my DVRs are on static IP addresses yet this problem continues!


----------



## gilviv

If I remove the DECA that’s connected behind one of the HR24s and connect the HR44 genie to an Ethernet switch that only has an Xbox 360 plugged into it will this provide internet to ALL the DVRs in the whole home and work well through this switch (TP-Link 5port)


----------



## b4pjoe

I see on here a lot of people use the ethernet port on their DVR's. When I had whole home installed the installer told me to never use that ethernet port on the DTV boxes. Originally I had a DECA but when I upgraded to the HR44 I got rid of the DECA and I connected the HR44 wireless to my main router which supplies internet to all of my other DTV boxes. Still do it the same way with the HR54 now. I've never had any issues with whole home or internet on any of my DTV boxes. Occasionally I do have to do the 'reconnect internet' on a device but other than that I haven't had any major issues. I do watch/record from OnDemand at times and have had no issues with that part of the internet connection to the DTV boxes.


----------



## Rich

gilviv said:


> Funny thing is that all my DVRs are on static IP addresses yet this problem continues!


Over the years I've done everything I could think of to stop HRs from dropping off MRV and nothing helped. Nature of the beast, I think. Really believe rebooting sequentially once a week helps a lot, not the solution but it helps.

Rich


----------



## gilviv

Rich said:


> Over the years I've done everything I could think of to stop HRs from dropping off MRV and nothing helped. Nature of the beast, I think. Really believe rebooting sequentially once a week helps a lot, not the solution but it helps.
> 
> Rich


What frustrates me the most about this is that it never had this issue before and then out of the blue! I'm resetting the HR44 at least once a day now....this is not the directv I was use too


----------



## Rich

gilviv said:


> What frustrates me the most about this is that it never had this issue before and then out of the blue! I'm resetting the HR44 at least once a day now....this is not the directv I was use too


Do you reset all your HRs sequentially when you do that? If you don't...

Rich


----------



## gilviv

Rich said:


> Do you reset all your HRs sequentially when you do that? If you don't...
> 
> Rich


Yes, I start with the genie and after it's up I go to the next, then repeat


----------



## P Smith

b4pjoe said:


> Occasionally I do have to do the 'reconnect internet' on a device


most likely when DHCP lease expiring


----------



## b4pjoe

P Smith said:


> most likely when DHCP lease expiring


I do not use DHCP on my DirecTV devices.


----------



## Rich

gilviv said:


> Yes, I start with the genie and after it's up I go to the next, then repeat


How long does it take for the HRs to start dropping off? Once upon a time I had 12 HRs on MRV and had to reboot all the HRs weekly to keep _most _of them on MRV. Rarely had them all on MRV.

Rich


----------



## P Smith

b4pjoe said:


> I do not use DHCP on my DirecTV devices.


Oh ! Then it would be interesting challenge to find a reason ...


----------



## yobear

All we have to do every evening with our single HR24 (bedroom) receiver plus our GENIE (living room) receiver setup is; turn the bedroom tv on, select MENU-SETTINGS-RESET, take a shower, have a snack, head back to the bedroom and watch one of our favorite DVR programs. It’s been a ritual at our home for a few months now. Heck, what more should we expect for a 160 bucks a month!


----------



## gilviv

Rich said:


> How long does it take for the HRs to start dropping off? Once upon a time I had 12 HRs on MRV and had to reboot all the HRs weekly to keep _most _of them on MRV. Rarely had them all on MRV.
> 
> Rich


What's crazy is that there is no noticeable pattern. I've seen it last a full week and then again just lasting a few hours.
Recently I've removed the DECA from behind one of the HR24S and plugged the HR44 directly to a Ethernet connection made available by a internet switch.....rebooted all in the manner discussed....going on 3 days, we'll see.


----------



## Rich

gilviv said:


> What's crazy is that there is no noticeable pattern. I've seen it last a full week and then again just lasting a few hours.
> Recently I've removed the DECA from behind one of the HR24S and plugged the HR44 directly to a Ethernet connection made available by a internet switch.....rebooted all in the manner discussed....going on 3 days, we'll see.


I see three 24s and the 44 in your signature. You have one SWM?

Rich


----------



## gilviv

Rich said:


> I see three 24s and the 44 in your signature. You have one SWM?
> 
> Rich


yes one LNB SWM, last time they where out here the tech removed the older SWM mounted on the wall along with the SL5 "Batwing" LNB on the dish and replaced it with the NEW SL3 LNB SWM, I have to say less rain-fade since


----------



## mgavs

I had whole home working on 4 HR20s, and now HR54 to HR24 via Ethernet perfectly for years since it came out. I beta tested it. Fine through various router, switch, etc. changes. Then.... it started dropping about weekly ever since directv software updates several months ago, no other changes. Since directv dropped native video a few months ago I decided to phase them out. Between the major video quality drop and this problem, it makes no sense to stay much longer.


----------



## Rich

gilviv said:


> yes one LNB SWM, last time they where out here the tech removed the older SWM mounted on the wall along with the SL5 "Batwing" LNB on the dish and replaced it with the NEW SL3 LNB SWM, I have to say less rain-fade since


Did he do the replacement because of this problem?

Rich


----------



## lschwarcz

glrush said:


> I had a HR24 do this for me and it turned out that it was the HDD going belly up. I replaced the internal drive with an external drive and it solved the problem.


I sure hope this isn't the issue for me! I'm currently using an external enclosure with a WD Purple 2TB drive! But, it's not the quietest drive on the market and I've been thinking about replacing it with a WD Black 2TB (or maybe a 4TB?).

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## lschwarcz

lschwarcz said:


> Oct 30, 2019 UPDATE:
> 
> I had replaced all suspect COAX connections and any barrel connector that wasn't rated for 3Ghz and that didn't work.
> 
> .....
> 
> Any thoughts from anyone on this?
> 
> Thanks again!
> Larry.


Could this be caused by a failing Connected Home Adapter (DCA2SR0-01).

Does anyone know exactly how this component functions and the role it plays to allow whole home viewing?

Thanks!
Larry.


----------



## P Smith

lschwarcz said:


> DCA2SR0-01


DIRECTV Ethernet-to-Coax Adapter DECA2 for SWM Systems (DCA2SR0) from Solid Signal


----------



## gilviv

Rich said:


> Did he do the replacement because of this problem?
> 
> Rich


He checked out the entire system and found that the original SWM was running very hot, hotter than he had experienced before.


----------



## Rich

lschwarcz said:


> I sure hope this isn't the issue for me! I'm currently using an external enclosure with a WD Purple 2TB drive! But, it's not the quietest drive on the market and I've been thinking about replacing it with a WD Black 2TB (or maybe a 4TB?).
> 
> Thanks!
> Larry.


Is the Purple drive a surveillance drive? I don't recall ever having a noise problem with a 5400 RPM WD drive.

Rich


----------



## lschwarcz

Rich said:


> Is the Purple drive a surveillance drive? I don't recall ever having a noise problem with a 5400 RPM WD drive.
> 
> Rich


Hi Rich,

Yes, I think it is. But yes, even though it's in an enclosure behind my system I can hear it seeking on a regular basis. I have a 1 TB WD Black on my HR24 in another room and I don't hear anything from it. Total silence. Maybe the Genie does more disk access than the HR24 but I'm guessing it's the drive itself that's noisier.

Larry.


----------



## Rich

gilviv said:


> He checked out the entire system and found that the original SWM was running very hot, hotter than he had experienced before.


They run hot. It's normal. Both of mine are always hot. Why this is happening to you...I don't get it. Something is very wrong.

Rich


----------



## Rich

lschwarcz said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> Yes, I think it is. But yes, even though it's in an enclosure behind my system I can hear it seeking on a regular basis. I have a 1 TB WD Black on my HR24 in another room and I don't hear anything from it. Total silence. Maybe the Genie does more disk access than the HR24 but I'm guessing it's the drive itself that's noisier.
> 
> Larry.


Reason I asked was the surveillance drives are made specifically for DVRs (hence the name). I've never had one. I had noise problems years ago when I was running Seagate Barracuda drives (7200 RPM) in my HRs and they were really noisy. Switched to WD 5400 RPM drives and never had a problem with noise. That's trading performance for silence, I think, tho. We've been recommending the surveillance drives for quite awhile and you are the first to report noise issues, I think.

Rich


----------



## raromr

My HR54 regularly drops from my MRV network. Just disconnects for no reason. Yet it sees all other dvrs. A reset will “fix” for a few days.


----------



## P Smith

raromr said:


> My HR54 regularly drops from my MRV network. Just disconnects for no reason. Yet it sees all other dvrs. A reset will "fix" for a few days.


I would try use fixed IPs on all STBs ...


----------



## Ned C

Hello: Rich I posted to you on a old forum. So if you see it disregard. At the old forum you said how is the proper way to reset? I have the same issues with 5 HRs and 1 Genie. Usually the Genie drops off when we retire for the night. When we turn on a bedroom HR, it show maybe the Genie is off line and one or two of the HR's.. The Genie will be fine by the morning, but the HRs are reset with the red button. We have called CS with this and they basically shrug their shoulders. The units all record as instructed but don't show up. Yes, I have a 2 wire from the dish if that helps at all. Hope DTV gets a handle on this, NOT user friendly situation.


----------



## P Smith

Ned C said:


> Hello: Rich I posted to you on a old forum. So if you see it disregard. At the old forum you said how is the proper way to reset? I have the same issues with 5 HRs and 1 Genie. Usually the Genie drops off when we retire for the night. When we turn on a bedroom HR, it show maybe the Genie is off line and one or two of the HR's.. The Genie will be fine by the morning, but the HRs are reset with the red button. We have called CS with this and they basically shrug their shoulders. The units all record as instructed but don't show up. Yes, I have a 2 wire from the dish if that helps at all. Hope DTV gets a handle on this, NOT user friendly situation.


first thing you must call CSR and DTV will replace your old LNBF/dish and all faulty equipment include a splitter/cabling/F-connectors


----------



## gilviv

Rich said:


> They run hot. It's normal. Both of mine are always hot. Why this is happening to you...I don't get it. Something is very wrong.
> 
> Rich


Update: Since I removed the DECA-which was behind the furthest DVR(HR24) but the closest to a direct LAN and added an Ethernet switch next to the HR44 To share with an Xbox 360(never really used) the drop offs from whole home have stopped, well once but they all came back on there own within a minute or so. It's almost like the built-in DECA of the HR44 is more stable or maybe I'm just imagining things, regardless, no drops offs other than the quick one that I've noticed!


----------



## Ned C

Thanks for the updates. Sorry it took so long to respond. Many changes happing this last month. Will call DTV about getting a dish change. Not using DECA on any receivers. I found that if the Genie drops off the network, if I reboot the HR24 it shows up after. I didn't reboot the genie.


----------



## lugnutathome

The HR2x and HR34 suffer from dropping off the network over a time span between 60 and 90 days. This happens regardless of how they connect as both DECA and switched Ethernet are affected. Attempting a network reconnect does not “broadcast” the affected HR’s return either. Only a reboot fixes.

They really want a one box tuner appliance that feeds clients period and so do not seem motivated to actually maintain a true Whole Home system.

The spreadsheet says what the average home has and they are building to that. At some point between pricing and restricting interoperability I will be forced to discontinue service with them.

Don “they are limiting the offerings “ Bolton


----------



## sanpablo

Hi all,
I've been having the same problem as most of you, receivers
disconnecting from whole home for a few weeks lately. Nothing in my
setup has changed. Rebooting receiver that has disconnected brings it
back. Also my HR54-500 comes up with a lower right corner message 
"receiver needs to reset" happens 2 or 3 times a day. I'm leaning
towards the idea that this is a DirecTV issue and not my equipment, any ideas?

HR54-500 software Ox12dc (1/7/20)
HR24-500 software Oxc32 (3/10/20)
HR24-500 software Oxc32 (3/10/20)
HR24-100 software Oxc32 (3/10/20)


----------



## Rich

sanpablo said:


> Hi all,
> I've been having the same problem as most of you, receivers
> disconnecting from whole home for a few weeks lately. Nothing in my
> setup has changed. Rebooting receiver that has disconnected brings it
> back. Also my HR54-500 comes up with a lower right corner message
> "receiver needs to reset" happens 2 or 3 times a day. I'm leaning
> towards the idea that this is a DirecTV issue and not my equipment, any ideas?
> 
> HR54-500 software Ox12dc (1/7/20)
> HR24-500 software Oxc32 (3/10/20)
> HR24-500 software Oxc32 (3/10/20)
> HR24-100 software Oxc32 (3/10/20)


I've never seen "receiver needs to be reset" on any HR. I'd be leaning towards getting a replacement for the 54. I don't think that has anything to do with your MRV setup.

When you lose an HR on MRV you should reset all the HRs in sequence. Not one and done or all of them at the same time. Start with one HR and let it reboot then do the next one and so on.

Rich


----------



## WestDC

P Smith said:


> DIRECTV Ethernet-to-Coax Adapter DECA2 for SWM Systems (DCA2SR0) from Solid Signal


2 PACK - DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter - Third Generation (... 762691001574 | eBay


----------



## sanpablo

Rich said:


> I've never seen "receiver needs to be reset" on any HR. I'd be leaning towards getting a replacement for the 54. I don't think that has anything to do with your MRV setup.
> 
> When you lose an HR on MRV you should reset all the HRs in sequence. Not one and done or all of them at the same time. Start with one HR and let it reboot then do the next one and so on.
> 
> Rich


Ok, will give that a try, thanks!


----------



## eileen22

I am also recently having the issue of my HR24s dropping off of the Whole Home. When it happens, I see the red circle next to the recordings from the HR44 and I can’t play them from the HR24. However, on the HR44, I can still see and play the recordings from the HR24s. Nothing has changed with my setup, this just started happening more and more often in the past few weeks.


----------



## eileen22

eileen22 said:


> I am also recently having the issue of my HR24s dropping off of the Whole Home. When it happens, I see the red circle next to the recordings from the HR44 and I can't play them from the HR24. However, on the HR44, I can still see and play the recordings from the HR24s. Nothing has changed with my setup, this just started happening more and more often in the past few weeks.


Update on this: resetting the HR24s did not resolve the issue. Resetting the HR44 did resolve the issue, with the exception of recordings of On Demand programs, which still have the red circle in the HR24 playlists. Does this mean it's an internet issue on the HR24s?


----------



## Rich

eileen22 said:


> Update on this: resetting the HR24s did not resolve the issue. Resetting the HR44 did resolve the issue, with the exception of recordings of On Demand programs, which still have the red circle in the HR24 playlists. Does this mean it's an internet issue on the HR24s?


How do you reset ALL your HRs? You should reboot one HR. Wait for it to boot up completely (till you see a picture) then boot up another one. When that's done boot up another one. You have to do this sequentially or your MRV system won't work correctly. That should work for a while. I use to reboot all 12 of my HRs every Sunday. Took some time but most of the HRs stayed on MRV.

Rich


----------



## Larus

I have a HR44 Genie and two HR24s with Whole Home set up. In the past several weeks one or both of the HR24s lose their connection to the HR44, resulting in not being able to see their recorded programs on the Genie. The work around is to reboot the offending HR24. Once the reboot is done, I can then again see the HR24's programs on the HR44 Genie. This is now nearly a daily ritual and especially irritating if the HR24 is recording a program at the time.


----------



## Rich

Larus said:


> I have a HR44 Genie and two HR24s with Whole Home set up. In the past several weeks one or both of the HR24s lose their connection to the HR44, resulting in not being able to see their recorded programs on the Genie. The work around is to reboot the offending HR24. Once the reboot is done, I can then again see the HR24's programs on the HR44 Genie. This is now nearly a daily ritual and especially irritating if the HR24 is recording a program at the time.


Try rebooting the 44. When it's done booting up reboot one of the 24s. When that's done rebooting, reboot the other 24. You must reboot all the HRs sequentially to keep them on MRV. Won't stop them from falling off but that won't happen often. When you lose one, reboot all three HRs sequentially. I know it takes a bit of time but it's certainly worth doing. Once upon a time I had 12 HRs on MRV and had to sequentially reboot all 12 damn near every weekend.

Rich


----------



## Capt WackJob

It is getting to the point that I'm rebooting my HR-24 and HR-54 every two days to keep them on MRV.


----------



## sanpablo

sanpablo said:


> Ok, will give that a try, thanks!


 I found that if I disconnected my cat5 cable from my HR54 all the receivers
have stayed connected. I don't use On Demand that often so not a problem for me to keep it this way.


----------



## jimmie57

sanpablo said:


> I found that if I disconnected my cat5 cable from my HR54 all the receivers
> have stayed connected. I don't use On Demand that often so not a problem for me to keep it this way.


Check to see if your 54 is connected to the net via wireless. Connected wireless and then add an ethernet cable is always a problem.


----------



## sanpablo

jimmie57 said:


> Check to see if your 54 is connected to the net via wireless. Connected wireless and then add an ethernet cable is always a problem.


 I always made sure that I was only connected wired or wireless only. Trying wireless now just to see if receivers will stay connected.


----------



## Larus

Rich said:


> Try rebooting the 44. When it's done booting up reboot one of the 24s. When that's done rebooting, reboot the other 24. You must reboot all the HRs sequentially to keep them on MRV. Won't stop them from falling off but that won't happen often. When you lose one, reboot all three HRs sequentially. I know it takes a bit of time but it's certainly worth doing. Once upon a time I had 12 HRs on MRV and had to sequentially reboot all 12 damn near every weekend.


Well I have tried the above advice several times but a day later I can no longer see one or both of the HR24s' programs on the HR44 Genie. If I reboot the offending HR24(s) I can again see their programs on the Genie until about noon the next day, then most of the time one or both of the HR24s drop connection with the Genie. I am at a loss and this is really getting old.


----------



## raromr

Same issue here. Maddening.


----------



## Rich

Larus said:


> Well I have tried the above advice several times but a day later I can no longer see one or both of the HR24s' programs on the HR44 Genie. If I reboot the offending HR24(s) I can again see their programs on the Genie until about noon the next day, then most of the time one or both of the HR24s drop connection with the Genie. I am at a loss and this is really getting old.


This appears to be a software problem. If that's true, you're gonna have to wait for an update.

Rich


----------



## sanpablo

sanpablo said:


> I always made sure that I was only connected wired or wireless only. Trying wireless now just to see if receivers will stay connected.


 Tried wireless connection, receivers were still dropping off (seemed less frequent though) Disconnected wireless and receivers seem to be staying connected.


----------



## raromr

Same problem. I have tried everything. It has to be software. D says switch to minis. No thanks. Told it is a legacy issue w 24s being too slow to keep up with 54s. Makes zero sense. Most frustrating issue I ever had and ongoing since 11/19.


----------



## b4pjoe

I have an HR54 and 4 HR24's. Plus an H25 and C61K. I never have any of them disconnecting from whole home. If it was a software issue everyone would be having this problem. Or maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## raromr

Well I have tried everything I can. Replaced all receivers. Replaced all wiring. Replaced LNB. Replaced modem. Replaced router. Connected wirelessly. Disconnected internet. Drops no matter how it is configured. At my wits end. I cannot think of another step to try. I understand the reset
fix but that is a bandaid not a cure. I was told by tech “supervisor” the choices are minis or live with it. That the 54s are too complex for the 24s. I don’t believe that but I have no possible other steps I can think of to solve.


----------



## b4pjoe

raromr said:


> Well I have tried everything I can. Replaced all receivers. Replaced all wiring. Replaced LNB. Replaced modem. Replaced router. Connected wirelessly. Disconnected internet. Drops no matter how it is configured. At my wits end. I cannot think of another step to try. I understand the reset
> fix but that is a bandaid not a cure. I was told by tech "supervisor" the choices are minis or live with it. That the 54s are too complex for the 24s. I don't believe that but I have no possible other steps I can think of to solve.


How are you supplying internet to your receivers?


----------



## WestDC

raromr said:


> Same problem. I have tried everything. It has to be software. D says switch to minis. No thanks. Told it is a legacy issue w 24s being too slow to keep up with 54s. Makes zero sense. Most frustrating issue I ever had and ongoing since 11/19.


Have tried setting your receivers with STATIC IP address? go to each receiver and assign an IP address in internet settings --DCHP will release ip address (router setting) over time -That may be your issue


----------



## raromr

It happens even w no internet connection. And I do have static ip addresses. I am at my wit’s end. I cannot get it to stop.


----------



## raromr

By no internet I mean disconnecting the coax deca and having no receivers online. Happens when connected and when not connected. Happens w static ip and dhcp. Happens when on wireless or wired.


----------



## inkahauts

You set the ips in the recover menu or did you reserve ip addresses in the router itself. If not try that.


----------



## raromr

Both. Still drops.


----------



## inkahauts

Well it likely is a software issue but I am curious how long are all your coax runs? How’s it all wired? Splitters etc? How’s it connected to the internet?

How old are the wires and connectors?


----------



## raromr

All wiring is new. There are some long runs particularly from dish to deca Coax. But never had this issue for over 10 years and now nonstop for last 7 mos.


----------



## raromr

Just happened again. Went to watch a recording in another room and the genie disconnected from the network and now cannot see the recordings on the 24. Genie sees all the 24s though. Total randomness. No changes to anything.


----------



## gilviv

raromr said:


> Just happened again. Went to watch a recording in another room and the genie disconnected from the network and now cannot see the recordings on the 24. Genie sees all the 24s though. Total randomness. No changes to anything.


I'm with you on this one, it's so random, I've gone weeks without any issues, then suddenly, all hell breaks loose. I too have tried everything, D* has rolled a tech twice and both times they themselves are not able to resolve. "they" have unofficially called it a "KNOWN ISSUE", great, I'm paying for "known" crap! This never happened before, and then it did. My observation for a timeline to this is that my setup was/is the same for quite a while and never had a problem, and then without any changes to the system installed or to the network, bam! it start dropping 24s' to Genie connection almost once a week. So what changed, well for one AT&T took over a great company. Two, updates! So possibly some update must contain the "magic" switch that is causing this.


----------



## raromr

Same here. Had MRV since it began and never had an issue. Same set up since 34, 44 and 54s came out. Randomly the genie will disconnect and only a reset temporarily gets it back. Total garbage.


----------



## jc719

I've suffered the disconnects of my HR24 from my HR44 for a couple years and tried many things. I eventually correlated it to deleting recordings from the HR24 while viewing on the HR44 (or a Genie client). It would happen every day I did a delete. I configured the HR24 to only allow deletions locally. Since then (~3 weeks), I haven't had a single disconnect. (Of course, now that I post this, I'll get a disconnect). 

My configuration is an HR44 with two C41 clients (one connected via coax, the other wireless), and a broadband adapter to connect my home LAN (& Internet) to the coax network.

For a while, I had the HR24 connected to a timer so it would reboot (via power cycle) every night. That would restore any disconnections, but didn't seem safe for the longer term. I stopped power cycling after I changed the delete setting.


----------



## lyradd

jc719 said:


> I've suffered the disconnects of my HR24 from my HR44 for a couple years and tried many things. I eventually correlated it to deleting recordings from the HR24 while viewing on the HR44 (or a Genie client). It would happen every day I did a delete. I configured the HR24 to only allow deletions locally. Since then (~3 weeks), I haven't had a single disconnect. (Of course, now that I post this, I'll get a disconnect).


I'm going to give this a try. I had a tech out recently to replace one of my noisy HR24's. He said the disconnect issue is a nature of the beast, that the HR24's don't work well with the HR44. That's bull as I've had the same setup for many years and started having this issue less than two years ago. I'll update in a few weeks if your solution worked for me. THANKS!


----------



## ron_s

lyradd said:


> I'm going to give this a try. I had a tech out recently to replace one of my noisy HR24's. He said the disconnect issue is a nature of the beast, that the HR24's don't work well with the HR44. That's bull as I've had the same setup for many years and started having this issue less than two years ago. I'll update in a few weeks if your solution worked for me. THANKS!


Did it work ?


----------



## lyradd

ron_s said:


> Did it work ?


Configuring the HR24 to only allow deletions locally works most of the time. The HR-24 will go a few weeks sometimes and not have a problem. Sometimes the issue will happen several times in a week. The issue will sometimes clear itself overnight, other times requires a reboot.


----------



## raromr

For me it is the only “fix” that keeps the Genie on the WH network. Have 3 24s. If I ever delete a 24 recording from the 54 the 54 will become disconnected from the WH network and a reboot is the only way to get it back. This began about 2.5 years ago out of the blue and I cannot seem to find any other way to keep the 54 from dropping. Most frustrating and totally happened out of the blue after many years of no issue. I keep hoping for a fix but assume it will never come. If there is a way to remedy pls tell.


----------



## west99999

I was told that whole home isn't supported anymore except genie and clients. HR24s are on their way out. Haven't made new ones in years and they are set to start losing other functionality such as OD (on demand). Thats one reason they won't activate any new ones.


----------



## WestDC

west99999 said:


> I was told that whole home isn't supported anymore except genie and clients. HR24s are on their way out. Haven't made new ones in years and they are set to start losing other functionality such as OD (on demand). Thats one reason they won't activate any new ones.


That very may be for those you D*TV Accounts -were moved to AT&T or Signed up for D*TV after 2015. Those customers on D*TV Accounts are NOW part of the 30% and those rules for equipment are still supported on those accounts


----------

